# i need a harness



## chi_lover (Nov 16, 2005)

does anybody know where the best place to buy a dog harness from  i went to the pets at home in croydon to get a dog pen as suggested by nemochi :wave: i got that but when i asked for a harness for sophie they wanted to sell me a cat harness :shock: OMG can you believe these people i said "IF I WANTED A CAT HARNESS I WILL ASK FOR ONE" LOL :lol: but i need a harness as i am just getting sophie back to coming out again and want to get her used to walking on a harness around my garden so that after christmas and new year i will be able to walk her out without the worry of her being stolen as much as i currently am. :wave:


----------



## lecohen (Feb 13, 2005)

:lol: :lol: :lol: 

Some cat harnesses are suitable for small dogs...

:lol: :lol: :lol: 

I got mine from a local pet shop for £7...how much do u want to spend cos i saw some nice ones on ebay?

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....0979&ssPageName=MERC_VIC_ReBay_Pr4_PcY_BIN_IT


----------



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

I was just gonna ask about the price

I think your best bet is to look on ebay, or....

http://petlondon.com


----------



## chi_lover (Nov 16, 2005)

im not sure of a price i want something comfortable and when it comes to my dog and cat cost is no issue :lol: aslong as it is soft yet strong enough then im happy


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

pet london have some fab ones


----------



## chi_lover (Nov 16, 2005)

i am having a look now  i thought you would know about shopping :lol:


----------



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

I love the Puppia soft harness, its gorgeous! abit pricey for me to spend over £20 on JUST a harness :? 

But, i found those ones with angel wings about a week ago on ebay, and love them.
So, i dunno yet 

But like i say, try Petlondon


----------



## chi_lover (Nov 16, 2005)

the angel wings are cute  but as i dont have an ebay account i dont really want to just for a harness and get addicted like some people on here............ :lol: i wonder who has got that very problem


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

yeah im gonna get pandora the pink puppia harness as soon as she is vaccinated and buy im gonna have to get like super teeny lol

update on her weight guys she is now a whopping 1lb and 8oz wow lol she is having her vaccination on tuesday


----------



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

Im not addicted to ebay....... :roll: :roll: 

Hey, 2 jumpers arrived this morning! I was so pleased, i get excited when packages arrive!

I got it erm....from ebay


----------



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

chihuahua-lady said:


> yeah im gonna get pandora the pink puppia harness as soon as she is vaccinated and buy im gonna have to get like super teeny lol
> 
> update on her weight guys she is now a whopping 1lb and 8oz wow lol she is having her vaccination on tuesday


Wow...shes HUUUUGE!


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

lol hey i dont have a addiction to e bay much lol does anyone know what the smallest size harness is that petlondon do?


----------



## chi_lover (Nov 16, 2005)

:shock: everybody is hooked on ebay :shock: lol i was meaning vicki and her shopping obsession :lol:


----------



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

chihuahua-lady said:


> lol hey i dont have a addiction to e bay much lol does anyone know what the smallest size harness is that petlondon do?


Yeah...we believe you Vicki :roll:  

The smallest they do in the Puppia Soft harness is Small:

Neck = 25cm
Chest = 32-43cm
Length = 9cm


----------



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

chi_lover said:


> :shock: everybody is hooked on ebay :shock: lol i was meaning vicki and her shopping obsession :lol:


Yep...i know you were


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

awww sounds to big wonder if i can get one made


----------



## chi_lover (Nov 16, 2005)

i found you one designed for dogs under 2lbs but it says that they are for teacups :shock: step-in metallic harness :lol: great for girlies :lol:


----------



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

Theres this one... £25 quid though :shock: 

http://www.puccipetwear.com/product.php?id=160&category=30


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

yeah i kinda like that but prefer the puppia only coz it looks more comfy and padded for her little body lol

you have me on a harness hunt now oh......


----------



## chi_lover (Nov 16, 2005)

:shock: the one i saw was £39.99 i think :roll:


----------



## chi_lover (Nov 16, 2005)

dont blame me i so have to get one for sophie you just wanted an excuse to shop :lol:


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

lol yeah ok you got me there maybe il go post a wanted add in chi bargains see if any one can make one and maybe il ask the lady who makes the clothes for mine if she could i just loveeee the puppia maybe il contact pet london see if they can order a special teeny one lol


----------



## chi_lover (Nov 16, 2005)

i may get the daisy denim harness for sophie :lol:


----------



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

Well what about the small pink one with angel wings on it?

Im thinking about getting it in blue, and it size is really small...im sure it will fit her


----------



## chi_lover (Nov 16, 2005)

your a bad influence this site is addictive i have seen a collar and lead that i so have to get £60 for the lead and collar :shock:


----------



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

woah! thats a lot

which site you looking on?


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

yeah the angel one would be great i havent tried looking on e bay yet you got the link sandra


----------



## chi_lover (Nov 16, 2005)

the chihuahua collar and lead on www.petlondon.com


----------



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

There you go Vik:
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/small-pink-an...422880979QQcategoryZ20752QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Im keeping my eye on the small blue one


----------



## lecohen (Feb 13, 2005)

I posted the link above :lol:


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

thanks sandra im soooo chekky i mailed them saying seeing as i brought 2 off of them before could they do one for a tenner lol im so cheeky but if you dont ask then you never get lol worth a try


----------



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

lmao! yeah thats true, dont ask you dont get


----------



## chi_lover (Nov 16, 2005)

vicki try this one may more be suitable for you though sandra harness suitable for toy poodles and chihuahuas for £7.45

http://www.doggiesolutions.co.uk/er...m%2Fweb?q=chihuahua+Dog+Collars+uk&qsrc=1&o=0


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

yeah thats cute i just wanted the extra bit of material for comfort though bit scared them thin ones will pull on her chest


----------



## chi_lover (Nov 16, 2005)

well im looking around for sophie so if i come across any good priced ones for you i will let you know


----------



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

Yeah thats what i want too

A nice soft one like the Puppia one, or the angel wings one


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

ok thanks il keep looking as well yeah them ons look super comfy dont they sandra


----------



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

yeah they really do...especially the Puppia one 

But...i really love the angel wings one, plus its good for the price (they retail at about 20-25) plus free p+p


----------



## chi_lover (Nov 16, 2005)

is this any good to either of you 

http://www.petsplaytime.co.uk/acata..._Range_of_Collars__Leads____Harnesses_13.html


----------



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

Well they look ok...but there like...stringy lol

Whereas, i think what we both mean, is we want something like this:


----------



## chi_lover (Nov 16, 2005)

ok well i know of a shop in somerset that sells them lol no good to anybody now though :lol:


----------



## lecohen (Feb 13, 2005)

chihuahua-lady said:


> thanks sandra im soooo chekky i mailed them saying seeing as i brought 2 off of them before could they do one for a tenner lol im so cheeky but if you dont ask then you never get lol worth a try



Hey...i did that too (for the one on ebay - blue version) a couple of weeks ago :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: but they said no...maybe u'll have more luck if you have bought from them before.

xxx


----------



## Boogaloo (Mar 27, 2004)

Sandra1961 said:


> Well they look ok...but there like...stringy lol
> 
> Whereas, i think what we both mean, is we want something like this:



Those harnesses are great - Bosco and Lola both have one. I highly recommend them!

:thumbup:


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

maybe if i was to get the small version and put it down as small as it can go does it have a adjustable strap?


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

I saw them at discover dogs the small would fit stitch no problem, Vicki is it possible for you to buy the small and get it altered to fit? I'm not sure if America or Japan might do smaller sizes


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

is it the kinda thing that can be altered its just she is like 4 and 1/2 inchs down her back and is so fraile and teeny its hard work lol i may have o get one made


----------



## Nona (Mar 27, 2005)

Those soft puppia harnesses look great.

Finding a harness that fits right in the UK is really hard. I've probably spent around £30 altogether in the past trying to find the right one. 

In the end, I got one from Hershey's mommy, she was really kind and sent me one  
It fits great, it was a Walmart one I believe.....we so need Walmart here lol.


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

yay it worked im getting the pink winged tiny harness for pandora yay they took my offer for ten pound wooo hooo


----------



## Nona (Mar 27, 2005)

Ahhh I didn't read all of this thread, Vicki I think I have the tiny one and Lexi doesn't use it anymore :? 

She wore it twice, she hated it. 
It's only a little tight on her too...how annoying.

Sorry, if i'd known, I could've sent mine to you


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

i havent brought it yet


----------



## Nona (Mar 27, 2005)

It is the one i'm thinking about, right?
The one that's on ebay all the time, in pink and blue?

I got it in XS.
Is it like this one - 

http://cgi.ebay.com/Dog-clothes-Dog...ryZ66783QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

I posted the link earlier

yes thats it


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

yeah nona thats it awww that would be great how much do you want for it?


----------



## Boogaloo (Mar 27, 2004)

chihuahua-lady said:


> maybe if i was to get the small version and put it down as small as it can go does it have a adjustable strap?


The neck of the Puppia harness is NOT adjustable ... but the waist-part is.


----------



## LocasMom (Sep 11, 2005)

*harnesses*

I could help you with a harness, I have many, check my website or email me.


----------



## cowgal1976 (Sep 28, 2005)

I got the one with angle wings from ebay. Turbo loves it!


----------



## Seren (Apr 22, 2005)

Ive got the soft pink PUPPIA harness for Mel it cost about £22 and even though shes just over 3lb its massive on her still! The smallest size they do is small and the shoulders arent adjustable so make sure of measurements before you buy it!
I had the pink Angel wings harness for Mel when she was a smaller puppy and its a really nice design. And i also used a medium sized mesh type ferret harness which was about a fiver and she had lots of use from that, comfortable too


----------



## Nona (Mar 27, 2005)

I paid about £15 for it inc p&p, it's been worn twice and is in perfect condition, so I dunno, £5 total? That'll cover postage too.

What do you think?
No point it sitting in my house if it's not getting used.


----------



## BeamerFritzyKosmo (Mar 17, 2004)

We've got the puppia's in blue and green from bowsa wowsa. Pricey yes, but we LOVE them!

http://bowsawowsa.com/product_info.php?products_id=112&osCsid=7dc913a661f4b2737a9c37eea620d5e9


----------

